# Cleaning: A Rite Of Passage II (Success!)



## Cortian (Jan 31, 2018)

Bought a used 40D body from Adorama.  Thing is in such nice condition I'd swear it was brand new if: 1. They hadn't advertised it as used, 2. It didn't have a 14,600+ shutter count (with which I'm just fine) and 3. The sensor hadn't needed cleaning:







Give it a few vigorous shots with the Rocket.





Got some of  'em.  Let's see what the The Dust Patrol brush can do.





Ok, well... both success _and_ failure.  Try that again.





Nope.  Ok: Dry swab.





Stubborn bugger, innit?  (Btw: Those are clouds in the upper-right.)  Ok, wet swab.





*So* close.  So close.  Again.





Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And *again*.





Tah DAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a couple _very_ faint spots remaining in the upper right, but I'm calling this good.  If I can just _barely_ make them out with this, at f/22, I doubt they'll ever affect any shots I'll take.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 5, 2018)

Congrats!!  

This is a topic which frightens many photographers who have never cleaned a camera.  While many camera shops do offer a cleaning service, that could be $50 and since you can expect the occasionally dust-bunny to re-appear on the sensor from time to time... you may as well learn to clean your own gear.

The actual sensor is hiding between a glass filter (actually usually a couple layers of filters) and the glass is a hard surface and difficult to scratch as long as you aren't being too aggressive.  Just work slowly and gently.


----------



## lance70 (Feb 6, 2018)

yeah enjoy the camera and shooting, I wouldn't get too upset about the dust....shooting at f/22 towards the sky will expose spots on a lot of our bodies.


----------



## Chris Ponkster (Feb 24, 2018)

I too did my sensor clean for the first time recently - my camera is an old 30D but its all I can afford. I did the blow and dry swab but it was no good - I did an online tutorial , got some special swabs and did a wet clean with some lab grade methanol . My sensor is pretty much good as new !


----------

